# Looking for a long lasting, strong 4000/40 size spinning reel in the $70 range?



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

I have come up with these, all AL bodied spinners, in no particular order:
Okuma Alumina 
Daiwa Exceler® 
Cabela's Salt Striker Metal 
Okuma Epixor Spinning Reel all AL
Daiwa Black Gold Spinning Reels 
Cabela's Tournament ZX Spinning Reel 
Okuma Inspira Spinning Reel
Pflueger Infusion
Pflueger® Medalist

These are all $60 to $80. Anyone have any preference/experience with these or any others in this range. I need it to be strong, and hold up it's finish for years with regular care. It'll be 2 of them, set up for inshore/yaking, etc. 10-15# or so, or eq. dia braid.
Let me know what ya think,
--Rick


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Good luck*

with trying to keep the finish up on any of those reels...and when you go yaking its not a question of if you going to get everything wet, but when you are going to get wet (unless you are a pro at that already) I would also check reviews on the internet by Google it...that way you will get more views. But even high dollar reels, still get nick and lose some finish over the years...as long as the guts of the reel work good. I wouldnt worry on how pretty they stay....and when you stay in the mid range Price....the biggest thing is going out of your way to keep these reels clean and lube....i belive all these reels are pretty close in everything. And if you can...go and see how they feel in your hand, and on the rod as some reels. Feel alot better then others, that might help you....because in the end its how the reel feel to you....BassPro shop has most of them.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I know it might be outta your price range but the shimano Stradic is great in the 4000 size. You might want to take a look on ebay, or better yet wait until BPS has them comboed with their BPS Extreme and get both for like $120 Rod and reel.. I know its more then you want to spend but you would be happy with it. I love mine


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Shimano Sahara offers alot of the same features as the Stradic, and half the price... they are great reels. Very solid and smooth, smooth drag, casts great, and even looks good. Check out Daiwa Lagunas as well.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Shimano Symetre: right price and is one step below the stradics with all the same features.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I have a Shimano Symmetre that is four years old now. I use it a couple dozen times a year all in saltwater. And with just a little reasonable care (freshwater rinsing every outing , and sink soaking a couple times a year followed by oiling) I have had no issues and cosmetically I'd rate it still a 8-9. I would have purchased another but i moved up to the Stradic of the same size.
I find no faults with either of these .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

YOU might catch em used on E-Pay...but vote goes to the Daiwa Laguna...

takes a lickin and keeps on catchin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Of the reels mentioned, the Daiwa BG's are Battle Proven, and the choice of many fishin' guides, due to their durability/reliability.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Like he said*



Railroader said:


> Of the reels mentioned, the Daiwa BG's are Battle Proven, and the choice of many fishin' guides, due to their durability/reliability.


The Daiwa BG's are built like tanks. They're old tech (what ever that is) and damn near unbustable. I still have an old GS9 which was the great grand dad of the BG90 and it is still running strong. I would not hesitate to use it for any inshore species including sharks (done it often), kings, cobia and anything that pulls like hell. Mine has caught them all! 

Bill


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> I know it might be outta your price range but the shimano Stradic is great in the 4000 size. You might want to take a look on ebay, or better yet wait until BPS has them comboed with their BPS Extreme and get both for like $120 Rod and reel.. I know its more then you want to spend but you would be happy with it. I love mine


i found that combo in a pawn shop for 20 bucks... both rod/reel in Great condition......


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Daiwa SS2600 Tournament series....terrific long cast spool and only about 13.5 oz.........can purchase for less than $100.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I like the idea of Shimano's A-RB bearings and Daiwa's CRBB bearings as they're supposed to be extremely resistant to oxidation ovre time. Obviously fishing a kayak in saltwater means oxidation will be an issue. The Exceler has CRBBs and the Sahara, Symetre, and Stradic have A-RB's. 
Don't overlook the Shimano Thunnus either.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

If you are worried about the looks of the reel, take the Okuma off the list. Body is poorly painted and the paint falls off very easily.










That's an Epixor EB-80 after ONE use in a PVC sand spike. Junque.

Put Shimano Baitrunners on the list, they last forever - little more than $80, but they'll last two lifetimes if you take care of them.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

QUantum Catalyst


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

The Daiwa Excelers are the replacements for the Daiwa Lagunas, and I've heard a lot of good stuff about them. They have the Digigear and line-lay features that the higher-end models have, but for a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Smashed said:


> The Daiwa Excelers are the replacements for the Daiwa Lagunas, and I've heard a lot of good stuff about them. They have the Digigear and line-lay features that the higher-end models have, but for a whole lot cheaper.


I believe the Exceler is Daiwa's answer to the Sahara. Probably can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Exceller...*

It's the best medium priced reel I have tried. The Stradic is tops, but the Exceller is worth the money.

FW


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Great info, keep it comming. 

Thunnus is a little expensive, 17# max drag for that size reel, and too big for my app. I'd love to have one though. I was looking into the Spheros SP4000FA. About the same size, cap, wt as the BG15, and it says 15# of drag. 

I didn't realize the Okuma's were so poorly painted. I have a few, but I didn't notice any chipping yet.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 2 of the exceler's now and love them both. They are a little heavy but that is what you expect from all alluminum construction. And since they come with 2 alluminum spools I keep one filled with braid and one filled with mono. They have a very smooth drag too. The only thing it doesnt have compared to those high dollar reels is a sealed drag.

John


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Definitely like the daiwa lagunas and diawa capricorns are nice if you can find them.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I would go with the Daiwa Exceler on that list. It looks alot like the Capricorn. And if it's built like the capricorn, then you'd have an excellent reel. Just don't tighten the handle knob to tight thou.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

for the price you want, get a shimano symetre. Ive got the 2500. In a nutshell, its a Stradic without the cold forged alum spool & frame. Internals are identical. I paid 72 for mine, & love it for them troutskis Smooth @44 drag. fine spinner for the price. Imma get another one. 

for almost 50 less than the stradic, which is in my eyes the best bang for your buck spinner, you cant go wrong. They have 2 versions & I prefer the spool mounted drag over rear due to each spool has a drag versus the reel using the same drag. Its like buying a reel with 2 sets of drag washers.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Reel Choice*

If you havnt bought one yet the New Pflueger Infusion is a good Choice ive been abusing mine for the past 4 mos giving the actual field Test so far it is holding up better than the Stradic! 

Paid $69.00 Corrosion res bearings and waterproof drag was a big sale for me.

They are discontinuing the Stradic for one they dont hold up for what you pay for them the other is the Features it is basically a freshwater Reel. If you have to have this one i think Boaters World has them marked down 20% 

A cut above thhe Pflueger Infusion would be the Pflueger Medalist goes for about $89.00
However Gander Mountain has The Medalist under thier Name think its called the Pro series
for only $49.00>They cant keep these in stock when they 1st started selling these for $39.00 they flew out the door they are still going @ $49.99 you get alot out features and Bang for your Buck packed into this Saltwater Reel. I found this out after i bought the Infusion obviously. If and when the Infusion Fails i am going to Gander Mtn.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*shimano*

i own 2 shimano bait runners my self great reel cant beat them for the money allso have water proof drags so you dont have to worry about the salt water getting in them and rusting the gears


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Rockstar said:


> Shimano Sahara offers alot of the same features as the Stradic, and half the price... they are great reels. Very solid and smooth, smooth drag, casts great, and even looks good. Check out Daiwa Lagunas as well.


I’ll have to agree with this one not a bad reel for $60.00. I like the Diawa Laguna but it is has been replaced with an upgraded model Daiwa Exceler. My choice would be to go with the Diawa reel.




Carolina Rebel said:


> Don't overlook the Shimano Thunnus either./QUOTE]
> 
> That one heavy reel and very expensive
> 
> ...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*Daiwa B & G -- all models*

in your price range -- the daiwa B & G is a workhorse & won't let ya down -- reasonably priced, durable, good retrieve ratio, anti-reverse doesn't fail (don't ya ate it when that happens) easy to work on, require little maintenance -- have a friend who would cast for hrs on end, throw equip in truck, never do any routine maintenance & the B & G never failed.

that said, have a couple B & Gs, but love my shimano stradic 5000


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

of the reels mentioned, daiwa B&G is my pick - proven and tested.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

depends... i have tried many a spinnin reel, and i've been yak fishin for a number of years now and i will tell you if you are gonna catch fish in a yak. your chit is going to get wet. often. its sometimes going to fall and dangle in the water.


if i throw metal and am fishing on the beach or pier... STRADICS

if im in my kayak
DIAWA.


the shimanos have locked up on me after a couple soakings in salt and being left in my car for a week or two. the diawas just dont. they are not as smooth, even their 400$ spinners, as a shimano, but they will not fault.


----------



## giacommin (Jan 25, 2007)

Vintage Daiwa silver series reels ( 2600c and 4000c ) mine are 30 plus yrs old and have proven to be almost bulletproof. Find em on ebay now for 20 to 40 bucks. The pictures will tell the story.


----------



## bowhunter81 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have two of the diawa bg's. Love em, never had a problem with either one. Never had nothing but trouble with okuma's.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

*Daiwa Emcast Sport*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Daiwa Emcast Sport is hard to beat dollar for dollar. Trickle down engineering from their high end products is heavily adapted to this affordable performer.
Scrapple


----------

